

Hot social browsing tools  - ideas101
http://infotech.indiatimes.com/articleshow/3148431.cms

======
sah
I had to stop reading when I got to this part, I was laughing too hard:

    
    
      Austin Shoemaker, technology chief at Cooliris, says
      Internet users are "subconsciously frustrated" with
      clicking "next, next, next" to view content. 
     
                                                1|2|Next >

~~~
wallflower
Is there an un-Next'r bookmarklet yet?

